# El Triunfador El Triunfador Cigar Review - Perfect Lancero



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This has the best construction of any lancero ive had, nice easy draw, perfect burn. It has great flavors starting out spicy with an excellent min...

Read the full review here: El Triunfador El Triunfador Cigar Review - Perfect Lancero


----------

